# My little collection (pictures)



## Lushstar (May 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I had so much fun looking at everyone's collection that I thought I would post mine.  (That and it's a really ugly, rainy day and I have nothing better to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) My collection is so super tiny compared to others' but I'm working on it.  Sorry about some of the pictures... I resized them in Paint so they're not the best quality :roll:. Here it is:

Lipsticks
Giddy, Mauvellous!, Snob & Pretty Please
Lustreglasses: Pinkarat & Love Nectar... Lipglass: Underage... Lacquer: Babied... Pro Longwear: Durashell... Lipgelee: Glosspitality and Lip Pencil: Subculture

Brushes: 129, 190, 217 & 239

Eyeshadows
In palette: 1st Row from left: Phloof!, Naked Lunch, Slip Pink, Pink Venus, Swish
2nd row: Vex, Crystal, Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, Trax
3rd row: Tilt, Bitter, Gorgeous Gold, Motif, Paradisco
Warm Eye Palette: Blurr, Buff-de-Buff, Tendermetal, Cranberry, A Bluer Blue, Embark
In pot: Knight Divine

Mascara

Blushes: Pink Swoon, Sweet William Blushcreme & Petticoat

Paints: Chartru, Canton Candy, Pixel & Stilife

Foundation and Concealer

Fluidlines: Blacktrack & Silverstroke... Pigments: Deckchair, Pink Pearl, Pink Opal (sample of Strobe Cream and Studio Fix Foundation), Electric Coral, Chartreuse, Teal, Grape & Copper Sparkles

Skincare

Miscellaneous: Teal cache, Twink Pink nailpolish, Clear Gloss, sponges & puff

This is what I store most of it in


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 7, 2006)

awww sweet collection


----------



## mjacqueline (May 7, 2006)

Thats a lovely collection. I love the makeup bag!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 8, 2006)

OK, it's small, but you have some great colors.  I love your traincase too, it's my favorite color; who makes it?


----------



## Lushstar (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_OK, it's small, but you have some great colors.  I love your traincase too, it's my favorite color; who makes it?_

 
I'm not sure, my parents got it for me for Christmas.  It didn't have any compartments in it though except for pockets on the side, so I bought little silver baskets for inside to keep everything organized.  I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tira-Misu (May 8, 2006)

Thats a wonderful collection!


----------



## asteffey (May 8, 2006)

great basic collection.


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

You have a beautiful collection


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 9, 2006)

I actually love your collection. wow..reminds me of mind slightly...more mac more mac more mac.


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Snob is such a great color!
Nice collection!


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Really nice collection you've started! And yeah, I love the case too


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2006)

i like your traincase.....


----------



## Dawn (May 26, 2006)

I like that traincase too!  You have many nice items so far!!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 26, 2006)

Thanks.  Enjoy it, it's too cute!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lushstar* 
_I'm not sure, my parents got it for me for Christmas. It didn't have any compartments in it though except for pockets on the side, so I bought little silver baskets for inside to keep everything organized. I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 1, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 3, 2006)

Great Collection. Well balanced..Love it..


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------



## little teaser (Sep 10, 2006)

it's not that small like your stuff


----------

